# Daily 2+ odds sure Games



## Skillsbet (Sep 14, 2022)

The world of betting is turning into something else, if you gonna beat the Bookmakers you ought be smart. That's why me and some friends have gathered to beat them, as low as 5€ daily we can have access to 2+ odds daily. The only problem will be staking high. I can't do it alone, cos the price for the games are too high, we can unite and beat them. Me some friends have already tested it for fun and it really paid. 

Want more info or the bet achieves, reach me at theboywhobets17@gmail.com or my direct message, or get in touch with my friend @biobiomarket. Thank you.


----------



## biobiomarket (Sep 15, 2022)

This is something else we are really running out of time, I've really tested it, but again the cost isn't worth risking for few people, we need to be more in order to secure the profits. It really interest me and I hope it will interest you too.
Let's stop dulling and make a step further,
peoples should not lose their time to search about fixed matches because they does not exist but should search that we found reliable tipster.


----------



## Skillsbet (Sep 15, 2022)

Re


biobiomarket said:


> This is something else we are really running out of time, I've really tested it, but again the cost isn't worth risking for few people, we need to be more in order to secure the profits. It really interest me and I hope it will interest you too.
> Let's stop dulling and make a step further,
> peoples should not lose their time to search about fixed matches because they does not exist but should search that we found reliable tipster.


----------



## Skillsbet (Sep 15, 2022)

Real Time Statistics of the Tipsters with accurate tracking of up to 6 months of services. 

How it works: You'll receive daily tips with a cost of 20-35€ per day depending on the odds and how accurate the odds are, but the one we're really interested in are 2 packages. With an average of 2.50 odds posted to you every day as soon as you "make the payments per day, not monthly". And with a high chance of winning the bet you can really stake high, yes it doesn't win every day but trust me your wins will surpass your losses and it will definitely earn you a decent profit, the higher you stake the higher the profits. My friend has really tested it just for fun and it earned him a decent return on investment, but due to the cost per day he can't keep up. And that's what I'm asking of you, we are all bettors, and not many us have a decent capital to begin with, that's why we're solely asking for the collective thing, because it will reduce the cost for everyone and maximize our profits. We've gotten interested people but we still feel we are not enough, that's why we need more hands to get on with this journey. We will all smile at last and with time we won't need each other in other to access the tip, that means we are independent. We can really make a fortune through this thing called betting, it's just all about discipline, dedication, trust and willingness to meet more people and reach the peak.

About The Tipsters (I'll rather call them a betting syndicate): They're a group of highly talented data scientist and pundits including the computer wiz's, who dedicates all their resources and time in other to beat the bookmakers through data driven softwares that are highly complicated, and sometimes even better than some of the Bookies. They know the time and value they put in to provide daily accurate tips (not 100% accurate though). That's why the value of their tips is high because they know how hard they work to provide it. The tips is mainly meant for high stakes cos you can't risk 20-35€ a day in buying a tip and still go ahead to stake it with an amount of 50€, even if it hits regularly you'll not be seeing your profits, that's why average bettors like us need to be smart and do the collective thing in other to maximize your returns. Soon you make it to the next level.

Statistics of their tips 

1st package we are interested in: 
Average Odds per day: 2.50 odds
Win rate per month: 67.79%. 

Think of it like this, if you win 68% of the time with an average of 2.50 odds then it proves to be a value betting strategies because we have expected returns/value (+EV bets). 
Rule: don't add any games to the Tips given just stake it like that.

Second Package:
Average Odds per day: 1.70
Win rate per month:93.55%, interesting ha?.

"Not many syndicates give out their tips to the public, because they really know the value. It's rare to find syndicates that give their tip out for money sometimes not for money in mind, because without it you won't value it, but few who do are really transparent and make it clear how they work. Not by posting fake tickets or by bragging but by discipline".



Please don't forget to reply, post and make this thread a trend so we can finally beat the bookies. Nothing comes overnight, with steady grinding we will make the bigger bag. 

More info, message me in the forum or reach my at my email @ theboywhobets17@gmail.com.


----------



## Skillsbet (Sep 15, 2022)

Hope I'm not boring anyone with all the details. Just feel free to reply the thread and say what's in your mind.


----------



## Skillsbet (Sep 15, 2022)

You can really profit over €4000 with a flat stakes of €100 euro per day.


----------



## Skillsbet (Sep 15, 2022)

Share your thoughts please, too small?, too big, or unreal. Mine: really nice for a good rookie start.


----------



## Skillsbet (Sep 16, 2022)

Skillsbet said:


> You can really profit over €4000 with a flat stakes of €100 euro per day.


Miss calculated, over €2000*


----------



## biobiomarket (Sep 20, 2022)

- . . B U M P . . -


----------



## biobiomarket (Nov 9, 2022)

we are starting this weekend some peoples together buying some soccer matches from the reliable site that we found and tested.
who is interested to join write me personal Message or inbox here in forum


----------



## biobiomarket (Nov 11, 2022)

B U M P . . . !


----------

